
Syncing and backing up personal data is still too hard - dcreemer
https://www.zachary.com/posts/how-to-data/
======
mankash666
Looking at the final diagram in the article, though you've achieved your aim
of redundant backup, it certainly ISN'T any simpler. If anything, it's a LOT
more complex than simply buying dropbox storage and dumping everything there.

~~~
dcreemer
true -- it's more complicated. However I wanted encrypted at rest documents
(and that's hard with Dropbox), and I need backup - not just sync, so Dropbox
can only provide half the solution.

There's an opportunity for someone here...

------
dcreemer
This isn’t high art, but perhaps it will be useful to others. Getting my
family data reasonably well backed up and synchronized between our many
devices was a harder problem that I expected it to be.

